# Training Aids - IMPORTANT PLEASE HELP!!



## Strath85 (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi everyone,

My name is Martin and im currently studying sports product design at the university of strathclyde in glasgow scotland. For my Final year project i have decided to design a golf training aid. However before i can start creating new ideas i need to find out what you guys look for or would like to see in training aids. 

Iv made a few question and it would be very much appreciated if you could answer the questions as best as you can. Also, if you would like to add anything that i might have missed please feel free to add it at the bottom.

Thanx for your time 


1. Have you ever owned a golf training aid?

If YES – what kind was it?
What was it used for?
Did you feel it helped your game?
Would you ever buy another training aid?
What made you buy it in the first place?

If NO – Would you ever think about owning a training aid?
Why haven’t you ever owned one before?

2. What would attract you to buying a golf training aid?

It was cheap (how cheap)-
It was expensive (how expensive) -
It looks stylish -
It looks technical - 
It’s comfortable and easy to use -
It’s easy to carry and move around -
It can be put in your golf bag -
It focuses on individual areas of the swing -
It focuses on the basics -
It focuses on several areas -
It focuses on more technical areas of the swing - 
It can be used on the course and practice area -
It doesn’t take long to set up -
Its noise activated and lets you when you make an error -
The difference can be felt as soon as you start using it –
It’s a guide and you have to make the changes yourself - 
It not attached to you -
It makes physical changes to your swing –
It is not attached to you –
Other - 

3. What individual features would you look for or like to see in training aids? (example – it has a handle, it’s lightweight, it’s waterproof, it’s voice activated etc)


----------



## Strath85 (Oct 16, 2006)

sorry, the line at the bottom of question 2 should say, is attched to you.


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

I had seen an article years ago in Golf Magazine. The writer had tested over 100 training aids and given his thoughts.

Anything that "attaches" to your club is a gimmick. The only training aid I have seen that people like are the one(s) that help you learn the proper swing. Leadbetters swing trainer is an excellent one since it keeps your arms together.

Putter trainers are the silliest and the clubs with "hinges" or weights are also not helpful in my mind.

I see alot of people using the ball intertial marker.. the ball spins on it's natural axis and you mark the line. This can help for a straighter drive and putt. I don't know if it's that effective, but a lot of people use it.


----------



## titaniummd (Sep 16, 2006)

Strath85 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My name is Martin and im currently studying sports product design at the university of strathclyde in glasgow scotland. For my Final year project i have decided to design a golf training aid. However before i can start creating new ideas i need to find out what you guys look for or would like to see in training aids.
> 
> ...


Yes.

The Medicus driver and iron.
To groove my swing.
It helped my game.
I would buy another aid, if I felt it helped.
WHy buy it? Needed something that gave me confidence but also gave me immediate feedback.

What attracts me:
Simple set up.
Easy to use.
Ensures a repeatable motion.
Immediate feedback.
Is not attached to me (ie a vest, leg strap, string, etc)
Portable and can be used on a driving range.
Something less than 200 USD
Something that involves information tracking or data

What features I look for:
Something that isn't a 'gimmick' or short lived.
There are many aids that have 'come and gone'.
I don't care what pro or what famous person uses it. 
I look for something that will work for me.

Other aids that have caught my attention:
Momentus iron
Momentus Power hitter
Smart Swing Intelligent Clubs
SmartSwing Intelligent Clubs


----------

